# Visa renewal steps



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I will be starting the renewal process for my visa tomorrow. Since this will be my first renewal, I realized that I'm not sure of what I need to do beforehand. Two basic questions:

1 - When I initially got my "no-inmigrante" last year I had to fill out a "formato basico" plus initiate the process online. Are both of these steps required for a renewal changing into "residente temporal" as well?

2 - I know that I will have to go to a bank to pay. Is the form required for payment located online somewhere? Or will I need to get the payment form from INM tomorrow, go out to a bank to make payment and return to INM to finish up?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, to both questions. Do the online thing, take all the necessary documents to INM and get the payment form. Go pay and return. Then ....... wait, checking online every week.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I would fill out the online form and make a request letter as some offices require them. I took them and they didn't want them. Just my visa, passport (copy first page) and six months of bank statements. They do not hold you to the new income level to renew. Yes, you run to the bank after dealing with INM. They may or may not fingerprint you the same day. 

I picked up my new temporal today ... 30 day wait


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> Yes, to both questions. Do the online thing, take all the necessary documents to INM and get the payment form. Go pay and return. Then ....... wait, checking online every week.


Checking online ... my papers never got beyond Colima. I was notified by email


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I'll get all that going tonight.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

If I have to fill out a new Formato Basico, it looks like I will need new photos.

Is it true that I need to bring a new set of infantil photos?

I still have extra copies from last year. Will they balk at those?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

circle110 said:


> If I have to fill out a new Formato Basico, it looks like I will need new photos.
> 
> Is it true that I need to bring a new set of infantil photos?
> 
> I still have extra copies from last year. Will they balk at those?


You need photos, I believe 2 facing and 1 profile. They probably won't care that they are a year old, unless your appearance has changed so much that they don't look like you. I don't think you need to fill out the Formato Basico anymore. I didn't fill it out when I started the process this year. But I am not done yet, so I cannot swear that they won't ask for it at some point.


----------

